# Eating Leapord Frogs



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

I just got a book for christmas on cooking wild game and fish(hardcover very nice) and one of the recipes was for 6 Frog Legs. I've always wondered if you could eat leapord frogs as they are quite numerous around here in Northern Ontario. I'm not looking for a nice feast to make when I have friends over or anything but more just to maybe try once and when camping out on Crown Land or something. 

They normally live in guey swamps on side paths that stink and have flies and dirty water, but I figure I eat Cattail shoots from those places and it's always fresh. Has anybody that's eaten leapord frogs know of any diseases or problems I could get from them, and have any simple bush recipes off the top? They get real big up my way, and yes I can legally hunt them with small game liscence along with Turtle for those wondering(which there was a snapping turtle soup recipe) but you can only catch them a certain way, net I think. Anyways :beercheer:


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't see why not. They are marked as environmental indicators which means they are going to die of pretty quick if contamination is an issue. I say try it and let us know.


----------



## Seneschal (Dec 12, 2008)

I don't see why not, as long as you're certain that they're frogs and not toads, since from what I understand, toads are poisonous. Frogs however do die really quickly if contamination is present, because their skin is much different from our own, and they absorb contaminants directly through their skin immediately. Give it a try and let us know how it turns out!


----------

